# tagless heat transfer labels - min font size



## Two Sharks (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello - I am encountering some issues applying heat transfer labels. I am using a commercial heat press and have ordered size and wash instruction labels from a vendor, but am not having much success in getting the small print to consistently print on the shirts. What minimum font size is advisable is using this method. I am finding 12 point type is ok but 10 and 8 doesnt work so good, regardless of temperature, pressure or application time. What is your experience? 
Thanks


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've had a few problems with plastisol heat transfer labels. Mostly the lettering peeling off after the first wash. It doesn't happen all the time but in some cases it's within the first wash. If the label doesn't come off I've noticed that the lettering cracks, but i think that's from going through the dryer on high heat.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

try prepping the area you are going to apply the transfer with light brushing of rubbing alcohol first ( this will remove any oils or residue on the fabric) usually works well.


----------

